# Two NEW Gyuto Sizes!



## Dave Martell (May 20, 2017)

I can now offer 210mm & 220mm gyutos! :wink:


----------



## ashy2classy (May 20, 2017)

Oooh! *Intrigued*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 21, 2017)

I think this is good news I recall reading that there was some interest in 210s, plus the larger 240-270 sizes may be a bit more than some feel comfortable with.


----------



## StonedEdge (May 21, 2017)

220 is definitely a sweet spot for a line/home knife IMO


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2017)

Here's a rough profile of the 220mm. 

Heel height is 52mm :spiteful:

_*Note - I just threw an old handle on it to help with visualization._


----------



## ashy2classy (May 23, 2017)

NICE! Are the 220s actually 220? Same question about the 210s. Any idea what the height of the 210s will be? Great to see the new sizes!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> NICE! Are the 220s actually 220? Same question about the 210s. Any idea what the height of the 210s will be? Great to see the new sizes!




Yes sir, that's cutting edge measurements. 

The height of the 210mm should be close, maybe a mm (or so) shorter, but close.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2017)

The 220mm is going to be a very fast knife. I've been playing with the profile tweeking it just right and I like it a lot.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2017)

I'm making a 220mm for sale, it's gonna have a nice surprise/upgrade. Unless I screw up this should be a really nice knife...and it'll be the first too.


----------



## Godslayer (May 24, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm making a 220mm for sale, it's gonna have a nice surprise/upgrade. Unless I screw up this should be a really nice knife...and it'll be the first too.



I'm excited, someday I am going to have you make me a 210mm damascus line knife with koa and musk westren handle... someday when I find that pot f gold at the end of the rainbow, still psyched to see how this turns out


----------



## Dave Martell (May 24, 2017)

Godslayer said:


> I'm excited, someday I am going to have you make me a 210mm damascus line knife with koa and musk westren handle... someday when I find that pot f gold at the end of the rainbow, still psyched to see how this turns out



You're going to give me a stroke with all this musk ox and mammoth tooth talk.


----------



## Godslayer (May 24, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> You're going to give me a stroke with all this musk ox and mammoth tooth talk.



Come on Dave, all the cool kids are doing it, don't you want to be cool dave :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm making a 220mm for sale, it's gonna have a nice surprise/upgrade. Unless I screw up this should be a really nice knife...and it'll be the first too.




If anyone is interested in this knife please shoot me a PM. 

Dave


----------

